# Boar's Head Tavern, guest



## Casquilho

Hi guys,
can you help me to translate the name of that establishment celebrated by Shakespeare, The Boar's Head Tavern? I mean, I know the words _taberna_, _caput_ and _aper_, but I don't know the proper way of connecting them. Also I would like to know how to say "a guest of the Boar's Head".


----------



## Kevin Beach

Maybe: *Taberna apud simalucro capitis aperi* (the tavern at the sign of the head of the boar)


----------



## Casquilho

Thank you, Mr. Kevin. By the way, I think you did mean _simulacro_.
I found an article in Vicipaedia about it, for further confusion. It's called _Ad caput aprugnum_. Why the _ad_?
Maybe I could say _Taberna apri capite_, with _capite _working as ablative of quality?


----------



## Scholiast

saluete!

I have come late to this thread, but here my _quantulumcomque_:

_apud signum capitis apri _(note that, _pace_ Keven B., # 2, the gen. of _aper_ is contracted).

Σ


----------



## Casquilho

I thank you, Scholiast. But how about the word _Taberna_? Can it be just implied?


----------



## Scholiast

salue Casquilho

In my belief, yes, it may be omitted. In Shakespeare's day, inns or taverns were marked by the chevalric or heraldic signs they displayed, so "At the boar's head" meant, "look for the depicted boar's head sign, and there you can find us". Similarly such old English pub names as "The Queen's Arms" (that is, "the Queen's escutcheon").

So "at the sign of the boar's head" would be a GPS reference for a traveller trying to find the hostelry to stay in or find a meal.


----------



## Casquilho

Thank you very much, Scholiast. I'm asking that because to express my initial idea, _a guest of the Boar's Head_, I thought about using the genitive _Tabernae_.
By the way, your remark makes me recall a speech in Shakespeare:

"In the south suburbs, at the Elephant,
Is best to lodge."
(_Twelfth Night _I. iii.)


----------



## Scholiast

saluete omnes!

in reply to Casquilho's #7:

In Latin, I don't think one can be a guest _of_ a tavern. _In_ a tavern, you are rather the (paying) guest _of_ the landlord, or innkeeper.  _apud signum Elephantis hospes cauponis mansi._

Your citation of _Twelfth Night_, incidentally, is an amusing reflection of art interacting with real life. The "Elephant" was - is - a real pub on the south side of the Thames, which would have been familiar at least by reputation to many of his audience in 16th-cent. London. But the play, of course, is set in "Illyria".

Σ


----------



## Casquilho

Thank you, Scholiast. By the way, could _conviva _be used instead of _hospes_​?


----------



## Scholiast

Dear Casquilho (#9)

Not really: a _conviva_ is a fellow party-goer, someone with whom you are _convivial_. Of course there may be some overlap in sense with _hospes_, depending on the precise context, but I think unless a _conviva_ has struck up a personal friendship with the _caupo_, he would hardly be more than a _hospes_.

Σ


----------



## Casquilho

I got it, thank you.


----------

